# Squat Knoxville,TN?



## Lena (Jul 12, 2012)

Back online at last! I'm fresh out of Rainbow with a bellyache (that damn water!) and covered in bug bites. We just spent a night in Bristol and I'm hearing lots of good things about Knoxville. My companion and I have made it our next destination. We went broke on new break pads for the whip so I'm hoping it's also a good place to fly a sign. (Please say so if you advise against it!)

Any info or advice on squats/housing in the Knoxville area, anyone willing to meet up and help us find a place to put up for a night or two? We're heading south towards FL if anyone wants to hitch a ride afterwards.

Gil and Lena, PM for a contact #. Much love guys.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 12, 2012)

cops in knoxville dont take kindly AT ALL to flyin signs...best bet is to git out of the city a ways ...i've done pretty good on 40 at the exit that takes you to sevierville/pidgeon forge/gatlinburg and other spots outside of town(dont remember where)....but yeah their not real bum freindly around downtown....good place to camp out is in tyson park, above the hill from the skate park is a good spot (just be outta there in the morn) and also if you follow the bike path theres wooded areas...under the highway by the trax next to the skatepark is a few unseen spots...cops like to sit by the skatepark but i never saw them venture over by the trax....good place to catch csx or ns right there as their lines cross and they stop for clearance alot (north and south, both companies) right by the entrance to tyson park is a highway exit that works but you just have to be quick(sorry i dont know more, i just hung out at the skatepark whenever i was in knoxville)


----------

